# Chainsaw mill



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thinking about getting a chainsaw mill for the trees that blew down at Dads. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Currently have only 20in Husqvarna. looking to upgrade to larger Stihl any suggestions on it as well. Dad had about 7 Huge pecans blow over this past summer. I hate to use it for smoking and fire wood. Some of the trees are 5 ft across. Thanks


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 30, 2016)

I purchased an Alaskan chain saw mill on here last year ... never used it and pretty sure not going to . 
Have to go back and see what I gave for it if your interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

Rodney, there are some extensive conversations in the foresty, processing, logging sections of the site. Lots of good information was exchanged. I chainsaw mill and run a 95cc Husqvarna now, wore out my 100cc McCulloch that was actually made by partner. Big bars need big powerheads to pull the long chains. Horsepower and cc's is the game here, whether it's Stihl or Husky. How wide across are the logs? Not the diameter but the actual width? And I also use a Granberg Alaskan mill with a double ended bar and aux oiler with a helper handle and roller bearing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Northern Tool has a selection of different sizes, not sure how their price compares with other places, but if you're on their mailing list and look at anything in the logging line on their website, you'll get notifications of all logging tools on sale. The Alaskan mills have been hitting the sale list frequently of late.

Alaskan Sawmill - Northern Tool

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 30, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I purchased an Alaskan chain saw mill on here last year ... never used it and pretty sure not going to .
> Have to go back and see what I gave for it if your interested
> 
> Let me know what model and how much if your looking to unload it.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

What I do on the really big logs is make a few cuts or as many as I can until the width maxes out my bar. Then I roll it a quarter turn and keep milling. I think I can get a 36 or 38 inch cut with my setup. It's a 40 something inch bar but I loose a few inches for the clamp, helper handle with roller bearing, and aux oiler.


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 30, 2016)

Will do ... first thing tomorrow 
Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh and your gonna need a really good set of cant hooks.


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's a pic of owners manual .. also sent you a private message ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2016)

That's the mill that I have, one of the things I like about it is that you can get any part of it seperatly. I have broken some stuff over the years and parts replacement was easy. I also like that it is mostly made of aluminum which helps keep the weight down. I added an extra cross bar to mine to help keep it flat. I keep a bunch of the u bolts (part no. 4) handy, I just get them at the home depot or a hardware store, and some coupling nuts to go with them. After you loosen and tighten them a bunch the will gall up and snap. Not a big deal.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 31, 2016)

@woodman6415 was you able to find out the length capabilities of this?


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 31, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @woodman6415 was you able to find out the length capabilities of this?



No will be tomorrow before back in shop ...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 31, 2016)

no problem just checking.


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 31, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @woodman6415 was you able to find out the length capabilities of this?



If you google Alaskan chainsaw mill MK lll should pull up in Northern tool ... has a lot of info


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Read all the stuff just wondering what size bar this will fit. Thanks no hurry


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok from what I can tell will take up to a 24in bar ... can buy some adapters to end to end two chainsaws together ... not much info on paper work about chainsaw size ... I'm pretty sure I gave $50.00 for it plus $20.00 frt total of $70.00 ... it looks brand new with minimum of use .. can furnish the name of guy I bought it from if you have any questions about use ... I never took it from box ... made friends with mill owners here where I live so didn't need it ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2017)

Wendell, If Rodney passes I may be interested. Just want tom put that out there. But I would encourage Rodney if he is thinking this would work for him.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wendell I will take it Sir. PM me details on payment and we can consider this done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2017)

Very cool Rodney, If you have any questions feel free to ask me. What kind of a saw power head will you be using and what length bar?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Right now I have a Husky rancher with a 20 inch bar that is 50.2cc engine.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pm your address and I'll get postage cost to you ...
Thanks


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 1, 2017)

@woodman6415 Info sent.


@woodtickgreg looking at the Sthil ms 362 and ms 441 . What is your opinion on these?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

When milling always go with the biggest saw you can, so my choice would be the 441. But also look at the Husqvarna 372, they are both comparable engine wise, might be able to get the husky for a little less $$$.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @woodman6415 Info sent.
> 
> 
> @woodtickgreg looking at the Sthil ms 362 and ms 441 . What is your opinion on these?



Would have shipped today ... but post office decided to take a holiday .. will get out tomorrow ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 7, 2017)

@woodman6415 got the package today. Put it all together now I wish I was in Oklahoma where my saw and the trees are!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2017)

You're not that far Rodney, go see your Dad and bring back some lumber!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 8, 2017)

@Bigdrowdy1 .. glad you got it ... now go make some slabs ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey feller's ......! 
Got a 4G signal here on the hill , gotta be the Russians! 
Hey ol CWS has just got a mill like that , he'll give ya the low down on his !


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2017)

My old mill powerhead before I wore it out, gotta new husky 395 on it now.



Gravity is your friend when it comes to milling. Always try and elevate one end of the log and then mill down hill, so much easier to push through the log.



Notice that my slabbing brackets are just 2x4's I can drive a screw through them if needed. When they get beat up I just get new ones. I can keep several different lengths depending on the size logs being milled. Here you can also see the auxiliary oil tank, that's important on the longer bars like mine, not so much on a shorter bar. 



Fat old man milling!
Notice the log is elevated on some cants to raise it up and get it off the ground, it really helps the back and gives clearance for the last couple of cuts.



Let her rip! Chainsaw milling is physical, it's like doing push ups and going part way down and then just holding that position.



Gettin down and milling. I really do love doing this. At the end of the day milling and you look at the stack of boards you just made it is so worth it. This pics where taken by @davduckman2010 At his place during a weekend of milling a couple of years ago, was a great time spent with a friend milling, drinking iced tea, and eating great smoked meats for dinner prepared by his son Scott. we will do this again soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 8, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Hey feller's ......!
> Got a 4G signal here on the hill , gotta be the Russians!
> Hey ol CWS has just got a mill like that , he'll give ya the low down on his !



Good to see you brother, been a long time! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

